# Nintendo and Health/Fitness: A Continuation



## Ryukouki (Feb 4, 2014)

I haven't done this in a while, but I feel like picking up from where I left off with in my previous topic. Let's look at this as part two of the "Nintendo's Future" saga. This whole idea of Nintendo crumbling and being unable to come back from their gaming woes has very much intrigued me. I would often like to believe that they could come back and create a new product that would blow gamers away, but maybe it's time to look into the other alternatives...

[prebreak]Continue reading[/prebreak]

Going back from where I left off, I left some criticisms and comments on Nintendo's current structure as it is, and looking back at that piece, I still find that my conclusions at this point haven't changed. I think it is time to see Iwata take the responsibility, which he is, and maybe make a new foray into a new territory.

Interestingly enough, he's actually done so in the form of health care and fitness. Back in the early days, Nintendo actually used to be a trading card game and board game creator; at some point the ideas stopped taking off and Nintendo made the foray into video gaming, certainly one of their better decisions. Thinking about it now, maybe Nintendo's video gaming time is over. Maybe that ship has sailed and it's time to move into a new industry.

When we as gamers look at it, sometimes we see that Nintendo just isn't doing as great as it has in the past. The Wii U has flopped from lack of advertisement and software titles, the 3DS is doing well but not selling in explosive numbers like the Nintendo DS, and their implementations on the online infrastructure are being trounced by Microsoft and Sony. I believe that with these warning signs it might be a matter of time before Nintendo should just focus instead on this newfound brilliance, and here is why.

As an American, I see all sorts of statistics on how unhealthy we are. Obesity is rising here in the United States, some saying technology has made us lazier. We see things like the _Wii Fit, _something that has sold in huge numbers and could be labeled the best-selling scale as a generality. I don't see why not take advantage of that at this point. In a recent interview, Iwata himself explained the logic of these devices, as noted below:



> As for the QOL (Quality of Life)-improving platform, I made some slides which explain how Nintendo came up with this idea. These are examples of something ordinary turning into a hit product with the power of applications. In 1980, we released “GAME & WATCH,” which, I am told, was an idea that was born from watching people use calculators. “GAME & WATCH” was made by adding an application to a watch, and this is the origin of the current handheld games. In 1998, adding an application to a pedometer gave birth to a very small handheld game called “Pokémon Pikachu.” Also, and this may be still fresh in your minds, by adding an application to scales, we made “Wii Fit.” When we talk about “health,” it often involves measuring something and showing the results, but if we add an application to something, maybe this application would encourage people to continue in an enjoyable way, and we feel that we can use our strengths in this area. I mentioned that I would like to redefine the notion of entertainment as something that improves people’s QOL in enjoyable ways, and “enjoyable ways” come from the power of applications.
> 
> There are many players in this market, but Nintendo is one of the few that make both hardware and software, offer and deliver propositions to people throughout the world, and make people enjoy and continue playing with them, so we think we have a great deal of possibilities ahead of us. I am not planning to announce any specific themes today, but to give you a hint, “non-wearable” does not necessarily mean it is something that will be used in the living room. I apologize for not being clear, but please allow me to leave it at that today. I will explain in detail when the time comes.


 
I find that the real gem in this statement is when he mentions turning ordinary objects into a hit product. With this, I definitely think that if they focused less on gaming (note: I don't mean completely eliminate gaming) and on their new idea with health care, I would actually be okay with this decision. Nintendo gaming as a whole has stopped giving me that "wow" factor as of a while back, but this definitely has piqued my interest. I find that if they play their cards right they definitely could combine their hardware and software to make something great.

Considering how many items that the health care industry has that could be utilized, there is so much room for Nintendo to sweep the market with. Think about it! Weight lifting, running, and sports could come together as a way for people to still maintain healthy lifestyles and have fun at the same time. Things that we take for granted and don't think much about could have the potential to integrate in our lives in a fun and interesting way. On a goofy note, I'm hoping for cloud shoes.

At the end of the day, I see this idea of focusing on health care as a great thing. By looking at how Nintendo has performed as a whole in the past several years, maybe it is time to move in a new direction that focuses less on the gaming aspect and more on the individual. Based on other comments Iwata had presented to the investment board in a discussion last week:



> Whether a platform can achieve great market penetration or not depends on its momentum. With momentum, we can expect a lot of synergistic effects. On the other hand, when a platform loses momentum, various forces work against it. Nintendo DS, while it struggled in the beginning, achieved a turnaround later. With Wii, we were fortunate enough to cross the chasm* between early adopters and early majority, something one must overcome in order to popularize products, including video game systems, before we even knew we did. Nintendo 3DS had a difficult beginning, but we managed to turn it around later. So far, we have not been able to do so with Wii U. This is where we stand right now. I have never thought of resignation as an option, and I believe that my job is to do whatever I can do to deliver results, and I am as passionate about this responsibility as ever. However, as we need to take responsibility in some way, we announced that our management would receive compensation cuts.


 
Based on that, it's definitely clear that he finds the Wii U isn't gaining momentum. Why not take things that have gained momentum, like the _Wii Fit_ concept, and expand on that? We're crossing into a third year with the Nintendo 3DS console, and things just don't feel the same as the Nintendo DS games. Maybe I'm growing up! But is there merit in seeing Nintendo move into the health and fitness industry and focusing less on gaming? Let me know what you think!


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2014)

most of the people on gbatemp want to use cheats for they pokemon Wii-Fit.

butch of lazy motherfudgers.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 4, 2014)

Flame said:


> most of the people on gbatemp want to use cheats for they pokemon Wii-Fit.
> 
> butch of lazy motherfudgers.


 

Press A B L R to get your 10000 steps! Well done! Press Start Select to enable 2500 calories consumed!


----------



## Ulieq (Feb 4, 2014)

Nintendo becomes hit health company?  No.  This is more of the same "How we believe we'll change the world, but in reality, just screw up our company and alienate our fans."  Everything Nintendo is saying and doing is so bizarre, the only reason we give it credibility is because they have a crapload of money and mario sells 30million copies.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 4, 2014)

The "things just don't feel the same as the Nintendo DS games" isn't just you.
In early 3DS titles I had the feeling that every game developer had this stupid idea of creating some unnecessary "something flies towards the screen in 3D" effect.
I mean it was a wow effect back in 2003 when I watched "Spy Kids 3D: Game Over" as a Kid. Nowadays they just look stupid and forced.
While playing Super Mario Sticker star, everyone's favorite, the game told me to stop playing because I had been playing for 30 minutes. I don't even have 3D on so why should I take a break?
Same thing happened in Kid Icarus Uprising but in that game your hand could get tired from holding the 3DS with one hand so it was understandable.
Nintendo sometimes feels like a overprotective mother...

Also there are these Playcoins that you get for walking while streetpassing. I mean it's purpose is to motivate people to go for a walk but in reality walking 1000 steps is achieved faster than you can think.
I reach my 1000 Steps every day I go to school. I can turn off my 3DS when I'm at school no one runs around with streetpass anyway.

I don't think that something like Wii Fit is a bad Idea. It would be more fun with Oculus rift though.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 4, 2014)

Does Nintendo make fun games? yes
Does Nintendo make fun consoles? yes
Does Nintendo have a good marketing department? nope

Therefore Nintendo must get out of making video games? This seems pretty ridiculous to me.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think Nintendo will stop making games. They may start doing more other things, but I hope (and believe) they will always continue making games, even if that is on a non-Nintendo device.
I would be interested in seeing what other things Nintendo could come up with, but only if that doesn't mean they will stop making video games. There wouldn't be much left for me in terms of gaming if Nintendo quit, all my favorite games are Nintendo games. Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, Donkey Kong, Smash Bros...
There's a few 3rd party favorites like Ace Attorney that would survive without Nintendo but not much.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Feb 4, 2014)

osaka35 said:


> Does Nintendo make fun games? yes
> Does Nintendo make fun consoles? yes
> Does Nintendo have a good marketing department? nope
> 
> Therefore Nintendo must get out of making video games? This seems pretty ridiculous to me.


 
I honestly do not agree with that statement, that many people seem to be pointing the finger at.

Yes, Nintendo's marketing has been everything but perfect. However saying this is the *ONLY* reason why Nintendo finds itself in this situation, is something that I do not agree with.

The way I see it, Nintendo has been crashing because of a number of bad decisions, failure to get with times, and incomprehensible stubbornness regarding many aspects.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 4, 2014)

From the title, I thought this thread would be about annoying health warnings at the start of games and/or extra annoying "you've been playing a while, why not take a break?" nags they're now peppering games with.

Motherfucking nanny state.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 4, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> I honestly do not agree with that statement, that many people seem to be pointing the finger at.
> 
> Yes, Nintendo's marketing has been everything but perfect. However saying this is the *ONLY* reason why Nintendo finds itself in this situation, is something that I do not agree with.
> 
> The way I see it, Nintendo has been crashing because of a number of bad decisions, failure to get with times, and incomprehensible stubbornness regarding many aspects.



I agree. They take the cautious approach, one step at a time, to protect their customers. Problem is, people expect at least 3 or 5 steps. Though I wouldn't say they're crashing, they are being slowly worn down from "can-do-no-wrong" status to "gamecube" status. 

They seem to try and make it so people from tiny kids to grown adults can enjoy their console without worry, while sony and microsoft just focus on the teen-young adult crowd. 

Nintendo is like pixar and sony/microsoft are more like michael bay movies.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 4, 2014)

Interesting thoughts, Ryukouki.

What is interesting in nintendo's life cycle is that they were always about games and entertainment. Card games may be different from arcade games or video games, but they're still games. I think it's safe to say that at the very least THAT isn't going to change.

And sure...the wii was successful because of the movement thingies, and the wii fit is a good addition to it (at least better than what kinect and move brought to the table). But...

...I'm not sure if the wii fit is nintendo's answer to their issues. I mean...look at their last entry: wii fit u. I pretty much heard about it on accident, and if I couldn't buy the pedometer AND the game for 20 bucks, my wii board would still be collecting dust right now. and I may be projecting things, but I don't have the impression the thing is "gaining momentum". But while they've done quite a good job, it's not that good of a game. I blogged about it a week or so back, and while I should give some positive updates on the game (the routines do away with most of the unnecessary "click A to continue for no reason whatsoever"), I'm still hesitant to vote it on the essentials list. And I think others feel the same way.

So...while I do think wii fit has possibly the best chance of success, I don't think it's wise to gamble the entire company on it. I think they're going to do some expanding in that area. Do what nintendo does best and see what OTHER kinds of hardware they can sell us. Perhaps training video's? A second attempt at a heartbeat sensor? A dance mat? In any case: something that isn't done by the competition. And probably won't, because hardcore gamers will surely NOT be their core audience.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 4, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Interesting thoughts, Ryukouki.
> 
> What is interesting in nintendo's life cycle is that they were always about games and entertainment. Card games may be different from arcade games or video games, but they're still games. I think it's safe to say that at the very least THAT isn't going to change.
> 
> ...


 

Haha, I was sitting in a library for like five hours and then I fancied pouring some thoughts on paper.  

While I know that the root of Nintendo is gaming, maybe integrating both games and this whole health and fitness deal could be a huge thing. You never know. And while I think the Wii Fit is a decent idea, I'm actually looking more into expanding the Wii Fit not only as a scale, but using other excercise tools as a way to integrate entertainment and fitness. Like, a weight for example.  Reading more into your post, you kind of gave examples that I would be looking for. Hell, bring back Dance Dance Revolution and make that a big thing again.  And sadly, I honestly feel like they moved on from the hardcore audiences long ago and it's starting to feel more casual and overprotective, often in an overbearing way. For Christ's sakes, I don't need a game to tell me to break after thirty minutes.


----------



## Ulieq (Feb 4, 2014)

Nintendo really needs to just cut off the home console hardware division.  This would completely solve all their issues.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 4, 2014)

> Iwata said: To give you a hint, “non-wearable” does not necessarily mean it is something that will be used in the living room.


 
Cool. I wonder what it will be ? Any guesses ? A high tech pedometer ? Is it targeted at all ages or just younger gamers ?
I am skeptical of this announcement. Seems like they are just trying to distract investors with the idea they have other things in the pipeline.
No firm products, No plan, No deadline.



> With Wii, we were fortunate enough to cross the chasm* between early adopters and early majority, something one must overcome in order to popularize products, including video game systems, before we even knew we did. Nintendo 3DS had a difficult beginning, but we managed to turn it around later. So far, we have not been able to do so with Wii U. This is where we stand right now.


Is that a long winded CEO way to say the Wii U sales are terrible ?

The 3DS and the Wii brought something to the table.
That's why they "crossed the chasm".

The Wii U brought nothing new to the table (that consumers wanted). They don't want a huge controller with a screen.
The Wii U won't cross the chasm because it was a bad idea from Day 1.



Ulieq said:


> Nintendo really needs to just cut off the home console hardware division. This would completely solve all their issues.


 
It would appear gamers worldwide did it for them by not buying Wii Us.

It is already possible that Nintendo has made it's last home console .... as scary as that seems.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 5, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Cool. I wonder what it will be ? Any guesses ? A high tech pedometer ? Is it targeted at all ages or just younger gamers ?
> I am skeptical of this announcement. Seems like they are just trying to distract investors with the idea they have other things in the pipeline.
> No firm products, No plan, No deadline.
> 
> ...


 
Iwata has definitely noted that the Wii U is a flop. I'm actually quite curious to see what they come up with for this health and fitness thing of theirs.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 5, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Iwata has definitely noted that the Wii U is a flop.


He said it hasn't crossed the chasm yet.
Leaving it open to the possibility that it will.
Anyway.



> I'm actually quite curious to see what they come up with for this health and fitness thing of theirs.


 




> What, exactly, does Nintendo have planned? Iwata isn't saying much—though he promised to reveal more details later this year. The company has said it plans to launch the product in the fiscal year ending in March 2016 (suggesting a possible holiday 2015 debut). Also, the venture is independent from its core games business.  source - http://www.cnbc.com/id/101384680


 


Holiday 2015 or early 2016 debut ? That's a long way off.   Just like I said, he's making stuff up to palliate investors.  



> Nintendo did imply there will be some tie-ins between the two units, though, as plans are underway to build a "flagship title" to show off the new platform. And it will revolve around increasing quality of life through entertainment.


 
Ryukouki - read the CNBC article ....  it might be a tweaked version of their abandoned "Vitality Sensor". 



> We do know what the product won't be, though: *it won't be anything like the Fitbit* or other popular health monitors. And it doesn't seem to have anything to do with the Wii Vitality Sensor, an ambitious project the company introduced in 2009, only to later abandon as it couldn't get the technology to work to its standards.


 
I am going to guess this is a distraction attempt by Iwata and the fitness thing will either not see the light of day or have no benefit to Nintendo.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 5, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> He said it hasn't crossed the chasm yet.
> Leaving it open to the possibility that it will.
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


 

Either way it can't get much worse than where they're at right now.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 5, 2014)

I personally think it is premature to make any crazy assumptions about nintendo's next move. The wii u may not be selling very well, but neither did the gamecube, and they completely killed after that with the wii in sales. I think that the wii u has an interesting design, it just isn't advertised well, and there aren't enough games that use it's full potential to warrant the purchase for many. Due to the console's underpowered nature it is in a bad position for devs as well. I think for their next big comeback nintendo should do something similar to the wii u, but fix most of the problems. the controller is a great dea, but the lack of devs to support the system due to the low power is hurting it. If nintendo managed to make its next console on par with sony and microsofts next consoles, but kept with the idea of the gamepad or something similar, it could be a great success. I'm sure that a lot more people would be attracted to a console with both nintendo exclusives and a strong selection of third party games. They just need to make their system on par with the others with unique features and it should do alot better than the wii u currently is.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 5, 2014)

I still hold to my belief that they should make a God of War type Mario game. It really would be unique. And, I would much rather see people dancing than doing yoga poses and other such stuff that was in Wii Fit. Yoga is exercise, making it a chore for some people; however, sitting on the balance board and watching the flame steadily flicker is way more awesome. Or the hula hoop. And if they go this exercise route, then they might as well make another music game. I see great online capabilities with Wii Music on the U. I can laugh at how you guys are so tone deaf...  but it'll be fun (unless you have no sense of humor) (this isn't going anywhere; new topic)

But I don't need exercise games for my system. Dancing games are okay since I don't go dancing much in real life (plus the thought of another DDR: Mario Mix with the updated songs from the Wii generation thrills me to no end), but Just Dance doesn't appeal much since they've got lots of whacked out songs on there.

But once Nintendo figures out what'll motivate the young people to buy their console *cough ahem* CoD/online multiplayer *cough wheeze*, then they'll be able to adopt that crowd while still keeping their core audience excited for the next easy game in the Mario F-Zero series.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 5, 2014)

Nintendo, I get it, you're looking for an excuse to push the Wii Fit Trainer. It's a noble goal, you don't have to lie.


----------



## XDel (Feb 5, 2014)

American's are doomed, that's all there is too it, as is anyone who models them selves after us. Nintendo ain't going to fix that, people can only save them selves.

 Anyhow, Wii fit, let alone the gym, has never been a proper surrogate for getting out and taking a hike in the woods, free of bill boards, free of politics, free of propaganda, opinion making, his-story, her-story, and so on and so forth. Back to basics for everyone.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2014)

XDel said:


> American's are doomed, that's all there is too it, as is anyone who models them selves after us. Nintendo ain't going to fix that, people can only save them selves.
> 
> Anyhow, Wii fit, let alone the gym, has never been a proper surrogate for getting out and taking a hike in the woods, free of bill boards, free of politics, free of propaganda, opinion making, his-story, her-story, and so on and so forth. Back to basics for everyone.


 

That was literally the must vomit-worthy hipster thing I have read in a long, long time.

Anyway I've heard stories of people losing a lot of weight on Nintendo stuff (like Wii Boxing) but I think it's just a supplement for a lot of other things. Like you see those commercials for weight loss pills and you get the impression that if you take this pill once a day you'll lose weight, when the fine print says "with diet and exercise". I don't think Wii Fit or any Nintendo product is a replacement for a gym. Not that they're not healthy, but you can't just expect to boot up the Wii once a day and see yourself becoming thin.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 5, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> The wii u may not be selling very well, but neither did the gamecube, and they completely killed after that with the wii in sales.


I disagree.  The Wii U is dead.



> I think that the wii u has an interesting design,


I disagree.  It brought nothing new, other than a controller with a screen that nobody wants.



> it just isn't advertised well, and there aren't enough games that use it's full potential to warrant the purchase for many.


Games aren't coming to the Wii U.  Third party support will never come.



> Due to the console's underpowered nature it is in a bad position for devs as well.


Agreed.



> I think for their next big comeback nintendo should do something similar to the wii u, but fix most of the problems.


Surely that won't happen. 
The Wii U is a flop.   They need to do a complete 360.   (pun noticed).



> the controller is a great dea,


I disagree.



> but the lack of devs to support the system due to the low power is hurting it.


Don't blame the developers.   Developers follow what people buy.  People don't want the Wii U.



> If nintendo managed to make its next console on par with sony and microsofts next consoles, but kept with the idea of the gamepad or something similar, it could be a great success. I'm sure that a lot more people would be attracted to a console with both nintendo exclusives and a strong selection of third party games. They just need to make their system on par with the others with unique features and it should do alot better than the wii u currently is.


 
If the Gamepad is a mandatory part of Nintendo's next console ...  that will end their time as a Hardware manufacturer.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 5, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo, I get it, you're looking for an excuse to push the Wii Fit Trainer. It's a noble goal, you don't have to lie.


----------



## XDel (Feb 5, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That was literally the must vomit-worthy hipster thing I have read in a long, long time.
> 
> Anyway I've heard stories of people losing a lot of weight on Nintendo stuff (like Wii Boxing) but I think it's just a supplement for a lot of other things. Like you see those commercials for weight loss pills and you get the impression that if you take this pill once a day you'll lose weight, when the fine print says "with diet and exercise". I don't think Wii Fit or any Nintendo product is a replacement for a gym. Not that they're not healthy, but you can't just expect to boot up the Wii once a day and see yourself becoming thin.


 

For the note, FUCK HIPSTERS!


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That was literally the must vomit-worthy hipster thing I have read in a long, long time.
> 
> Anyway I've heard stories of people losing a lot of weight on Nintendo stuff (like Wii Boxing) but I think it's just a supplement for a lot of other things. Like you see those commercials for weight loss pills and you get the impression that if you take this pill once a day you'll lose weight, when the fine print says "with diet and exercise". I don't think Wii Fit or any Nintendo product is a replacement for a gym. Not that they're not healthy, but you can't just expect to boot up the Wii once a day and see yourself becoming thin.


 
Wii Fit will help you lose weight no more than those articles in the Weight Watchers magazine telling you what to do. It can, however, make you feel good about your body. Vomit-worthy? Let me guess: your liver 'n onions with sauteed spinach hadn't yet digested when you read this comment. Honestly, there really is no substitute for walking/hiking through the woods for exercise. But people don't read the fine print like you said; I saw this ad for a pill that will get rid of your diabetes; they won't even have to change their lifestyle. People won't have to read the fine print because all the relevant information has been covered in the ad. (I could launch into a rant about how Americans are stupid and can't think logically or read, but I won't.) Or you could just turn on the television and be repulsed by your fatness that you decide to lose weight so as not be repulsed anymore.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 6, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Wii Fit will help you lose weight no more than those articles in the Weight Watchers magazine telling you what to do.


You obviously have never even tried wii fit. The fact that it weighs you on a daily basis and keeps track alone motivates you more than any article in magazines could ever do. But while most of the exercises don't do as much, there are some tough ones out there (the aerobics and the muscle training, mostly).

It's no substitute for getting out and doing stuff (e.g. in a gym), but at least they don't pretend that to be the case (that pedometer easily proves it the other way around, as those "calories" seem to add up much faster).


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I still hold to my belief that they should make a God of War type Mario game. It really would be unique. And, I would much rather see people dancing than doing yoga poses and other such stuff that was in Wii Fit. Yoga is exercise, making it a chore for some people; however, sitting on the balance board and watching the flame steadily flicker is way more awesome. Or the hula hoop. And if they go this exercise route, then they might as well make another music game.
> 
> I see great online capabilities with Wii Music on the U. I can laugh at how you guys are so tone deaf...  but it'll be fun (unless you have no sense of humor) (this isn't going anywhere; new topic)
> 
> ...


These 3 points bug me. 
The first one Just because I can't see why a "God Of War" Mario would be a good thing... Like what? Can you elaborate HOW you want it to be like God Of War? Like more actiony fighty or what..? That whole concept is just unearthly to me. 

Second, Why Wii Music..? That was the most horrific Wii game in the Wii's history, what on earth possesses you to think we need a Wii U version, let Alone an online version? And how even would that show off online capability? I can't even see what you would do online other then flail around and make horrible music. 

And lastly, again just what? It's not the fact that Nintendo needs to make Cod online multiplayer. They need to step out of their 1980's mindset and realize Local multiplayer is fun and all, but times have changed and Online is the future. They've still barely accepted it even though they have games that could seriously benefit from it. Could you imagine Huge Online Space Wars in Starfox? Starfox Assault had great Multiplayer, bringing a game like that to the Wii U with online Functionality would be an instant hit I assure you.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 7, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> You obviously have never even tried wii fit. The fact that it weighs you on a daily basis and keeps track alone motivates you more than any article in magazines could ever do. But while most of the exercises don't do as much, there are some tough ones out there (the aerobics and the muscle training, mostly).
> 
> It's no substitute for getting out and doing stuff (e.g. in a gym), but at least they don't pretend that to be the case (that pedometer easily proves it the other way around, as those "calories" seem to add up much faster).


It's been a while since I played Wii Fit. I got rid of it; it was when I got my copy of Thor for $3. And I don't see how it weighing you on a daily basis motivates you to lose weight. It's exactly like stepping on the scale in your bathroom on a daily basis and that motivates you to lose weight. But the thing about Wii Fit is that it's a game and by extension is fun, which is why some people like it more than going to the gym.


chavosaur said:


> These 3 points bug me.
> The first one Just because I can't see why a "God Of War" Mario would be a good thing... Like what? Can you elaborate HOW you want it to be like God Of War? Like more actiony fighty or what..? That whole concept is just unearthly to me.
> 
> Second, Why Wii Music..? That was the most horrific Wii game in the Wii's history, what on earth possesses you to think we need a Wii U version, let Alone an online version? And how even would that show off online capability? I can't even see what you would do online other then flail around and make horrible music.
> ...


Definitely a more action type of game. I portray a 3D version of Paper Mario, complete with the hammer and the powerups from standard Mario games like the Fire Flower, Bee suit, etc. I've heard that making something unusual arouses people's interest more than something that is cliched. Besides, you guys are always complaining about how you want something original; this would be. You can't even imagine how it would be created and played.

Wii Music is a horrific game? Yes it is... for those who have no sense of rhythm. Be forewarned: you have trolled me. Honestly, hating a game because you have no sense of rhythm is really, really stupid. Nobody was forcing you to flail around with the remote/nunchuk: you played like that because you wanted to and had no interest in improving your lackadaisical sense of rhythm. So why did you even get the game if you had a horrible sense of rhythm? Was it just hype? Did you obligate yourself to get it since it was a Nintendo game? Me, I have an excellent ear for music. This is evidenced by my 4000 hours of joyous gameplay. So don't tell me the game sucks; I'm more of an expert on how good the game is. The only way the game would've been hated by people is if they had a bad sense of rhythm, which a lot of people have in this world; you're not alone in this instance. The game would've been easier to play if it was played with the wireless nunchuk, which is still something I gripe with. I will get one of those one day. Anyway, about the online mode: this game let you send videos to your friends: your friends could then edit them and send them back if they desired too. All I'm asking is the ability to log in to a central hub, kind of like the GTA online server, and select a jam with your friends. It'd be like joining a race in Mario Kart. And then I can see Wii Music becoming the new Rock Band with songs you can download from the Nintendo Network, courtesy of some provider of music. (Spotify?) And the tablet would be great for instruments with strings or the drums/piano. Not exactly sure about the flutes or trumpets, but I could think of something. So, you could send videos to your friends, or you could log on to the server and make videos with them. (I daresay you have friends who have a good sense of rhythm and would laugh at you for how horrible you play, but that would hurt your pride since you have no sense of humor.) And what's more is that you people consider yourselves excellent gamers and love a challenge, but don't like getting musically challenged. You popped in the game and it turned out to be really hard, so you just gave up and said the game sucked. Go ahead: prove me wrong.

CoD is the hit game played by all the young kids today. A good reason the kids will be getting the Xbone is because they're accustomed to Xbox Live and playing the online multiplayer through there. That Star Fox game would be great, though.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 8, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> It's been a while since I played Wii Fit. I got rid of it; it was when I got my copy of Thor for $3. And I don't see how it weighing you on a daily basis motivates you to lose weight. It's exactly like stepping on the scale in your bathroom on a daily basis and that motivates you to lose weight. But the thing about Wii Fit is that it's a game and by extension is fun, which is why some people like it more than going to
> 
> Wii Music is a horrific game? Yes it is... for those who have no sense of rhythm. Be forewarned: you have trolled me. Honestly, hating a game because you have no sense of rhythm is really, really stupid. Nobody was forcing you to flail around with the remote/nunchuk: you played like that because you wanted to and had no interest in improving your lackadaisical sense of rhythm. So why did you even get the game if you had a horrible sense of rhythm? Was it just hype? Did you obligate yourself to get it since it was a Nintendo game? Me, I have an excellent ear for music. This is evidenced by my 4000 hours of joyous gameplay. So don't tell me the game sucks; I'm more of an expert on how good the game is. The only way the game would've been hated by people is if they had a bad sense of rhythm, which a lot of people have in this world; you're not alone in this instance. The game would've been easier to play if it was played with the wireless nunchuk, which is still something I gripe with. I will get one of those one day. Anyway, about the online mode: this game let you send videos to your friends: your friends could then edit them and send them back if they desired too. All I'm asking is the ability to log in to a central hub, kind of like the GTA online server, and select a jam with your friends. It'd be like joining a race in Mario Kart. And then I can see Wii Music becoming the new Rock Band with songs you can download from the Nintendo Network, courtesy of some provider of music. (Spotify?) And the tablet would be great for instruments with strings or the drums/piano. Not exactly sure about the flutes or trumpets, but I could think of something. So, you could send videos to your friends, or you could log on to the server and make videos with them. (I daresay you have friends who have a good sense of rhythm and would laugh at you for how horrible you play, but that would hurt your pride since you have no sense of humor.) And what's more is that you people consider yourselves excellent gamers and love a challenge, but don't like getting musically challenged. You popped in the game and it turned out to be really hard, so you just gave up and said the game sucked. Go ahead: prove me wrong.


...
. . .
:|
Well first of all, I was in Band for Quite a few years of middle school and high school (played Tenor Sax for 2 years and Percussion for 2) so I think I have some sense of rhythm. Couple that with the fact that I've played and enjoyed games like Rhythm heaven, Guitar hero, Osu, And the like. 
I didn't like the game because it was a literal hunk of shit. 
And Quite a few review sites didn't like it for being a hunk of shit. 
And Members here didn't like it because
It's
Shit. 
Outside of the fact that it was horribly inaccurate at detecting specific movements even when using a Wii motion plus, and the fact that the free play sessions were horribly structured when actually trying to play with multiple people, the game itself was just lackluster. Like, Hey here's all these instruments, here's some crappy lessons, 3 mini games and some free play sessions, have fun. 
Like what? They could have at the very least attempted to create more mini games for it like they attempt to with Wii Fit. That may have salvaged a little bit of the reputation of the game. 


Also for the first part of the quote, I'm pretty sure people consistently weighing themselves is a huge motivation for getting in shape. 
I had an Overweight friend that made it his goal to make that scale drop down in numbers every week. 
I say Had, because he's still my friend but he's nowhere near overweight anymore. Guy is Fit as a Fiddle now~


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2014)

Just Dance Wii is more then enough exercise for me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Wii Fit will help you lose weight no more than those articles in the Weight Watchers magazine telling you what to do. It can, however, make you feel good about your body. Vomit-worthy? Let me guess: your liver 'n onions with sauteed spinach hadn't yet digested when you read this comment. Honestly, there really is no substitute for walking/hiking through the woods for exercise. But people don't read the fine print like you said; I saw this ad for a pill that will get rid of your diabetes; they won't even have to change their lifestyle. People won't have to read the fine print because all the relevant information has been covered in the ad. (I could launch into a rant about how Americans are stupid and can't think logically or read, but I won't.) Or you could just turn on the television and be repulsed by your fatness that you decide to lose weight so as not be repulsed anymore.


 

I wasn't really criticizing his "walk in the woods" thing but his whole "GET AWAY FROM EVIL SOCIETY" blah blah bullshit.

Most of the people I know who diet and exercise know better than buying stupid pills. I'm gonna pull Gahars into this one since he's my foremost example. He's been quite the fit guy for a couple years now, and he did it with just being practical. Eating healthier, exercising properly, now he's pretty ripped honestly. Or even my mom, she used to be quite heavy but actually used Weight Watchers and now she's down to a very healthy weight.

Also I've never had liver.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 8, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I wasn't really criticizing his "walk in the woods" thing but his whole "GET AWAY FROM EVIL SOCIETY" blah blah bullshit.
> 
> Most of the people I know who diet and exercise know better than buying stupid pills. I'm gonna pull Gahars into this one since he's my foremost example. He's been quite the fit guy for a couple years now, and he did it with just being practical. Eating healthier, exercising properly, now he's pretty ripped honestly. Or even my mom, she used to be quite heavy but actually used Weight Watchers and now she's down to a very healthy weight.
> 
> Also I've never had liver.


 
Gahars is your alt account though, are you saying that you used to be fat and now you're ripped?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Gahars is your alt account though, are you saying that you used to be fat and now you're ripped?


 

One word: Weregains.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 9, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> ...
> . . .
> :|
> Well first of all, I was in Band for Quite a few years of middle school and high school (played Tenor Sax for 2 years and Percussion for 2) so I think I have some sense of rhythm. Couple that with the fact that I've played and enjoyed games like Rhythm heaven, Guitar hero, Osu, And the like.
> ...


Oh, so you played in the band, did you? How many mini-games were there in this class? Let me guess: none. You just played the songs. This is what Wii Music is like: just play the songs. The mini-games aren't important: what is important is what you took for a class for four years. But, just like you didn't like band, you didn't like Wii Music either. You talk about the mini-games as if you expected a Mario party type game; you've also confirmed that even more with your comment about Wii Fit. I mean, the premise of the game is to make your own videos, not play some stupid ass mini-game.

And then the fact that it was horribly inaccurate at detecting specific movements. I read that in the reviews about the game and thought it was bullshit. Then, I got my hands on a copy of the game and found out it was actually bullshit. I moved the remote; I got the sound precisely when I moved the remote. All my thoughts about you blokes being liars were well founded.

See, I just can't believe you. You'll only convince me it's the most horrible Wii game ever made if I'm *physically* in your living room watching you make a video or do a jam. I've heard of some bullshit in my time, but this is the absolute worst I've ever heard. And the multiplayer mode: well, you could call me inept when it comes to gaming, but I didn't have any problems with this.

And you say Nintendo just packed all this stuff in a game and expected you to have fun with it? You sound butthurt about this game and are displaying the entire gaming community as being as butthurt as you are. Well, I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with this game. But don't you think that some of the specific movements could be handled better by the tablet than just flicking some remote? The way keys would be simulated on the tablet would be directly fashioned after the piano's layout. And the guitar strings would also go good on it. I heard the tablet has a stylus; that would be good for the violin. And another question is: would the touching mechanics required for this mess up the tablet? You've seen an iPhone; the touchscreen goes bad or becomes sluggish because its had too much pressure shoved on it. And the atrocities you lay on the multiplayer mode would be worked out through the Nintendo Network. It really makes me sad that such an excellent example of what the Wii Remote and Nunchuk could do was such a dismal failure. And like you've pointed out, they could've improved on the movements. There's always room for improvement in a game: as much as I enjoyed the controls, I admit they could've been better. This is why I'm hoping for one on the U: improved controls. And, they have a tablet at their disposal (refer to my comment about the piano and guitar) as well.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> *Angry Ranting*


 

I never thought I'd see somehow have a conniption fit over Wii Music of all things, but, well, here we are.

Huh.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I never thought I'd see somehow have a conniption fit over Wii Music of all things, but, well, here we are.
> 
> Huh.


 
Indeed.

That guy must've really loved that game; I haven't seen anything quite like it before.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 11, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Oh, so you played in the band, did you? How many mini-games were there in this class? Let me guess: none. You just played the songs. This is what Wii Music is like: just play the songs. The mini-games aren't important: what is important is what you took for a class for four years. But, just like you didn't like band, you didn't like Wii Music either. You talk about the mini-games as if you expected a Mario party type game; you've also confirmed that even more with your comment about Wii Fit. I mean, the premise of the game is to make your own videos, not play some stupid ass mini-game.
> 
> And then the fact that it was horribly inaccurate at detecting specific movements. I read that in the reviews about the game and thought it was bullshit. Then, I got my hands on a copy of the game and found out it was actually bullshit. I moved the remote; I got the sound precisely when I moved the remote. All my thoughts about you blokes being liars were well founded.
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait. 
So I was supposed to buy a GAME. 
but that GAME, wasn't supposed to have MINI GAMES, or PLAY like a GAME, it was just supposed to be musical practice? Oh ok My Mistake then, I didn't realize my game console was supposed to play GAMES, not be complete musical simulation. I guess Nintendo should have advertised better when they showed their commercials of actual Game sessions of the game, and not just 3 mini games and flailathon. 
And when did I say I didn't like Band..? Playing Percussion was one of my favorite few years of High school. But that's not even the point. 
The point is I'm just as amazed as Gahars and everyone else is that someone's going to such lengths to defend WII MUSIC. 
Probably the first time I've ever actually seen it :|


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 11, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Wait wait wait.
> So I was supposed to buy a GAME.
> but that GAME, wasn't supposed to have MINI GAMES, or PLAY like a GAME, it was just supposed to be musical practice? Oh ok My Mistake then, I didn't realize my game console was supposed to play GAMES, not be complete musical simulation. I guess Nintendo should have advertised better when they showed their commercials of actual Game sessions of the game, and not just 3 mini games and flailathon.
> And when did I say I didn't like Band..? Playing Percussion was one of my favorite few years of High school. But that's not even the point.
> ...


I guess one more sentence wouldn't hurt. I think that if someone has fun making music in the real world, they'll have fun making music in Wii Music. It's like if someone has fun exercising in the real world, they'll have fun exercising in Wii Fit. Besides, the premise of any game is to have fun (as you know by now). And as far as I can tell, people like to be immersed into their game. It might've been just disliked because of the shock on how immersive it was. I mean, in previous Wii games, you would jerk the remote and do those other wonderfully frustrating gestures. But in here, those wonderfully frustrating gestures produced music. And you couldn't just waggle them once like in previous games; it had to be a steady stream of properly timed jerking for around 3 full minutes (God forbid we should have had Free Bird or Frankenstein; 10 minutes...). Plus the E3 video for this was really stupid; they looked like a bunch of idiots (or it might've just been the goofy grin on Mr. Miyamoto's face). But you can't base the quality of a game on how people play it. I'm sure you've heard of great games that were poorly received; you might even know a few examples I don't know of. Well there you have it.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 11, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Wii Fit will help you lose weight no more than those articles in the Weight Watchers magazine telling you what to do.


Agreed.
Wii Fit didn't make America skinnier / healthier. 
http://www.forbes.com/2009/01/29/video-games-wii-technology-personal-tech_0129_wii.html
http://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/features/can-you-get-really-fit-with-wii-exercise-games


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 12, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Agreed.
> Wii Fit didn't make America skinnier / healthier.
> http://www.forbes.com/2009/01/29/video-games-wii-technology-personal-tech_0129_wii.html
> http://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/features/can-you-get-really-fit-with-wii-exercise-games


I've got to be honest: my first reaction was to flame the hell of these articles. But I was wrong and you are right. Heck...it even illustrates the very reason I never bothered replying to Calmwaters. From the forbes-article:


Fitness videogames might be able to keep players in shape–but not if they don’t play them.

When I facepalmed at the comparison of wii fit versus an article in a Weight Watcher's magazine, I thought it was because I thought he thought following either as it is supposed to be followed ended up with the same results (to which I, as well as the articles, strongly disagree).
However, I obviously can't deny that following NEITHER really isn't going to be any different. If you play wii fit for a few days and then forget about it because of "another game" comes out, it's certainly not going to be different than reading some articles, trying some recipes and then forget about them because they aren't as tasty as your regular eating habits.


So...yeah. Wii fit may have been a success in sales (how's wii fit u doing, btw? anyone has some sales on that?), it doesn't mean that the average healthiness improves. Not because the things doesn't work (it actually does) or that it isn't fun (it actually is), but because it has that same problem all fitness equipments have: it doesn't make people less lazy. People buy it because they want to get more fit/healthy on a short term basis, but the motivation on the long term basis (on which it is supposed to work) kind of falls flat.


----------



## osirisjem (Mar 14, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> As for the QOL (Quality of Life)-improving platform,
> ​


​The Wii U killed off for the QOL platform.​ 




Hmmm.

Looks like Nintendo is exiting the console biz.



“Enter the “quality of life” (QOL) platform. No one knows what to make of Nintendo’s proposed QOL initiative, partly because we know almost nothing about it. Nintendo wants to improve people’s lives in some indeterminate way–using non-wearable technology–and is going to introduce this nebulous product some time next year. According to CEO Satoru Iwata, whatever the QOL platform is, it will be entirely separate from their gaming ventures. Iwata said, “When we use ‘health’ as a keyword, some may inevitably think about ‘Wii Fit.’ However, we are considering themes that we have not incorporated to games for our existing platforms.” But what if Nintendo has much grander plans for this mysterious device than they’re letting on? This could be Nintendo’s next big idea. An idea much more in-demand than their ill-advised tablet controller, and one that could propel the company to the same heights it enjoyed during the peak years of the Wii.”

[source]


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 14, 2014)

Sigh...

You really know how to scare the shit out of people with rubbish, osirisjem. 

1. what's the idea with picturing your google search result? It's only one source...all the others are irrelevant.
2. gamespot isn't nintendo
3. they downright admit they don't know what QOL is, so they don't even pretend it's anything but simple speculation

In other words: that "looks like nintendo is exiting the console biz" is TOTALLY WRONG. That should have been "one reporter thinks the quality of life program will be on something else than the wiiu".


...

Ah, screw it. Where's that "ignore"-button? :-\


----------



## osirisjem (Mar 14, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Wii U is not Nintendo's last console


 
4 reasons that point to Nintendo not releasing another home console:
(1)  Nintendo talks about a "Fusion" device to merge 3DS and the Wii U.  To me, any fused device is not a console, it's a handheld.  
(2)  They are planning other plaforms ... in this case the QOL platform.
(3)  Third party developers don't want a Nintendo console.  They want to concentrate on xb1, ps4. 
(4)  The Wii U is a huge failure in design and execution, retailers are dumping it in droves.  

I'm sorry I scared you.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 14, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> 4 reasons that point to Nintendo not releasing another home console:
> (1) Nintendo talks about a "Fusion" device to merge 3DS and the Wii U. To me, any fused device is not a console, it's a handheld.
> (2) They are planning other plaforms ... in this case the QOL platform.
> (3) Third party developers don't want a Nintendo console. They want to concentrate on xb1, ps4.
> ...


 
Unfortunately, I have to agree.

They messed up. Big time. In other words, Nintendo's success in the gaming world is becoming more buried with each passing year :/

No wonder they are looking for alternatives other than gaming.

I don't really approve of it, since it IS a gaming company and that's what it should remain, but hey, better than doing nothing and letting the company sink.


----------



## calmwaters (Mar 14, 2014)

Overacting much, Tale? That wasn't scary; the sources are just plain stupid. It's a clear case of bias; in this case, they're trying to hammer home the idea that the Wii U is dying out. If you say a lie enough times, it becomes the truth. Plus third party developers are experts on giving excuses for not making games for Nintendo, so that really helps with this scenario. We want dynamic IPs, not ports; something they don't seem to understand. But just like it's not sound business practices to make dynamic IPs, it's an even worse scenario to make them for Nintendo. The same goes for ports. But if you think that developers' sudden repulsion of releasing ports started with the Wii U, then you're wrong. It's been going on for years, and only in recent times has it become obvious that they're lazy. If you don't believe me, then just try X-Men: Destiny on the Wii.


----------



## osirisjem (Mar 14, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> But if you think that developers' sudden repulsion of releasing ports started with the Wii U, then you're wrong. It's been going on for years, and only in recent times has it become obvious that they're *lazy*.


 
They are definitely too lazy to add "another screen" for Iwata's "asymmetrical gaming" for the Wii U gamepad.
The gaming industry is about money .... LAZY = "Nobody will pay for anything but easy/quick ports to Nintendo".


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 14, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> (3) Third party developers don't want a Nintendo console. They want to concentrate on xb1, ps4.
> (4) The Wii U is a huge failure in design and execution, retailers are dumping it in droves.


 
Point 3 exists only because of Point 4.
You see porting a game over to Wii U requires a certain amount of creativity (and downgrading some graphics if we talk about next gen). Creativity means more money must be spend and 3rd party devs don't want to spend too much of it (especially EA).
Nintendo just makes their consoles too different from the standard and in case of Wii U they don't know what to begin with the gimmick for themselves.
I really don't understand why they made the Wii U without even thinking of how to use the systems gimmick properly. If not for that Xenoblade game for the Wii U I really wouldn't see any reasons to buy that console this year.
There is also a Theory floating around YouTube from "The Game Theory" that claims that Wii U is the second Virtual Boy and tbh. it kinda is.

Nintendo should really wake up and make their consoles more appealing to gamers and not focus only on family friendly stuff because in the end it's the gamers who will buy the console and stay up to date about it, not kids/nongaming parents.
Kids nowadays want Smart devices. That shit makes me sad tbh. I see 2 kids a year on a school bus playing Pokemon on a 3DS. all the others just play some shitty smartphone apps. Now guess how often I streetpass with my 3ds that is practically always in standby mode. Only around 50 persons in nearly 3 years. 3 are from nearby friends, 10 were when I was on a vacation in London and the rest just collected them self over the last years.
Games like Bravely Default even provide you with streetpass data via internet because there would simply be no way I could ever finish building that village by normal streetpass.


----------



## calmwaters (Mar 14, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> They are definitely too lazy to add "another screen" for Iwata's "asymmetrical gaming" for the Wii U gamepad.
> The gaming industry is about money .... LAZY = "Nobody will pay for anything but easy/quick ports to Nintendo".


 
I wonder how developers would react if Nintendo implemented a Remote Play feature. Maybe they could get it right and not have to rely on hackers to make the feature fully functional. But what am I saying? There's no way remote play could ever be supported; Nintendo's not that kind of company.


----------



## Ulieq (Mar 14, 2014)

Nintendo should forget Quality of Life and focus on Making Life Fun.


----------

